# CSR-GHRDC Top Engineering Colleges 2009 Survey



## rajeshjsl (Aug 29, 2009)

> Well well i am shocked to see this report . I cant believe how they have done this .
> 
> They have made three categories for college rankings , first is engineering colleges for super excellence , then engineering colleges for excellence and then again promising engineering colleges .
> 
> ...



Read Here Full Story : - *askrajesh.co.cc/wordpress/?p=364


----------



## girish.g (Aug 31, 2009)

WTF? Vit is above almost all NIT's


----------



## way2jatin (Sep 9, 2009)

Only Government and some good private colleges having good standard are having stand in the society


----------



## girish.g (Sep 9, 2009)

Dude NIT is a government college and that too run by the central government.


----------



## way2jatin (Sep 10, 2009)

I know that NIT is a govt college but the standard of study is far more better than VIT


----------



## prabhakar97 (Sep 28, 2009)

Standard of education in Govt. colleges is far better than private ones barring a few exceptions.


----------

